# what times are guys running @ lacr?



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

have any of guys ran at lacr in palmdale??? im planning on taking my b13 with my new motor and mods their soon and i was wondering what kind of times are you doing? and also i always here talk about at palmdale you run a full second slower because of elevation. is this true? 

thanks


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Look at the reply I gave you on SR20DEforum.

It's more like a couple tenths slower.........NOT a fully second.

You have to be at like Denver to get that.


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

I ran my car when it was new and stock at palmdale a little over a year ago. I think the best I got was a 16.6 (if memory serves, yet it rarely ever does) I was having real problems hooking up to boot.

That's about a good whole second difference off the car's claimed 15.5 in all the magazines at the time


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Just because a car can run 15.5 in magazines doesn't mean YOU can drive it that fast..............



It's a harsh fact, but true.

Seriously though, LACR may be 2500ft (or 2000ft....somewhere in that range), but I happen to know you don't lose a full second off our 1/4 times until you are above 5000ft (I know some people in both Denver and Albequerque (that fucking place in NM)).


----------

